# feeders



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i put guppies in with my rbp's last week.they still haven't been eaten.any ideas why ??


----------



## Maurice (Mar 27, 2004)

I really dont know the size of your red, but the only babies will eat guppies. Meduim or large piranhas will not touch guppies unless thier starving!

My fish ate guppies from the size of 1" to 3" after that I started feeding them goldfish.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What size are your reds? Do you feed other foods as well?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

approx 4.5" yes i feed them whitebait prawns etc


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: maybe they arent hungry


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

yes they are.they eat everything else i give them


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Mine did the same thing. Try using Rosy Reds! My P's love them. They suck them up in 1 bite!!







Which in turn makes for less debris in the tank!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

alan said:


> yes they are.they eat everything else i give them


Maybe that's it. I mean, if they are fed regularly, why bother chasing fish - it's not good hunting with a full stomach.

Don't feed them for 2 or three days, and wait and see...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

HOW LONG WILL THEY GO BEFORE THEY START EATING EACH OTHER ??


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

weeks, as long as one of thm is not injured, it is not uncommon for p's to go on hunger strikes for a week at a time, also at that size you would be fine just feading them every other day, also belive it or not is actually healthy for your fish if you every one in a while starve them for about 5 days to a week


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

i have three 4 inch caribes and they don't even notice the guppies. The guppies were for the previous fish i had in there before the caribes. I think when p's are bigger, they don't want to waste their energy on trying to get such a small meal.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

how is it healthy to starve them for 5 days to a week? just wondering, what does it do?


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

kopid_03 said:


> how is it healthy to starve them for 5 days to a week? just wondering, what does it do?


 I'm not sure, but i bet it cleans out the digestive tract. Its healthy for people to fast for 24 hours or so once a month.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

kopid_03 said:


> how is it healthy to starve them for 5 days to a week? just wondering, what does it do?


Well, it makes them hungry...









Seriously though, starving (sub-)adult piranha's (4-5" and up) is not a problem: in the wild, they can go without food for weeks, even months.

It is not recommended to do unless you have a good reason, though: if a piranha only accepts live fish and will not eat prepared foods, it's a good and proven method.
If you want to starve them because they refuse to chase live fish, it's not a good reason (IMO.): give your piranha's time, they'll eat their non-piranha tank mates eventually. And if not, that's just too bad - accept your fish for what they are...

Don't starve juvenile piranha's (less than 4"), though: they need frequent feedings in order to develop properly.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

guppies are way to small for them!!


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

guppies are very quick and agile...hard for larger p's to catch. also, they tend to hide close to the substrat or the surface, it makes them very hard to find for your p


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

when should you start to feed them goldfish?? i have rbp's by the way


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

mine are a year old but they will probably eat them at any agr


----------



## wildcat (Mar 21, 2004)

hi alan ive got 6 tetra in with 4prbs all seem happy for two weeks now


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

i think i am gonna try to feed my 2 inch rbp a goldfish today and just see what happens..hopefully he'll rip his head off


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

RIP HIS HEAD OFF !!! THAT WELL COOL , I HOPE HEY DO -- GOOD LUCK


----------

